# horse ownership costs



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't add anything up. Too afraid! :rofl:

Costs vary so wildly from one area to another, what might be considered expensive in Alabama could be just average or even on the low end in California.

Be a little more specific about where you're located. That way, people who live in your area can be the most helpful.

Besides, there is no set in concrete cost for horses. There are ALWAYS extra expenses during the year for which you didn't plan. Always.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

.... Too darn expensive. Sure, there are always ways to save money, but I bet that you'll end up spending that saved money on something else!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

all pretty horses said:


> I know every area is different but I am interested to find out if the amount paid out is high, average or low.


HIGH..... just stick with high. :wink:

I wrote out a check last night for $1k which ONLY covers hay for the year.


----------



## lilypoo (Jun 15, 2013)

Well in my area (Phoenix, AZ US) boarding runs from $250/month to $400/month. I didn't see anything outside of that range when checking around. Usually that price includes hay and feeding twice a day and once daily stall cleaning with fresh shavings 1-2x per week.

I haven't bought my own hay so haven't noticed prices. 

Prices vary a lot between our Walmart and the smaller stores.

A 40# bag of Purina Equine Senior is $18.99 at my local Pet Club. Triple Crown Senior is $21.99. A 60# bag of beet pulp pellets is about $15. Bag of BOSS is $20 there but $15 at Walmart.

Rubber feed pan at Wal-Mart was $4 and $12 at Pet Club.

Bag of treats by Manna Pro is $12 at the Pet Club and only $7 at Wal-Mart.

Manna Pro's Vitality Supplement is $12 at WM and $25 at Pet Club.

I buy a lot of my stuff online because of lower prices. The Hamilton halter I just bought was $35 at Pet Club but $20-ish on Amazon. The lead was $15 at the store and $9 online.

All of the tack (head stalls, bits, pads, halters, etc.) at the feed store seems to be close to twice as expensive as online, which is a bummer because I love to support local businesses but I also can't justify spending that much more right now.

I ordered supplements online because they were approx, 30% less than in the store plus I don't have to pay sales tax if I ordered from out of state. (At least not now...)

I plan to purchase a set four SMBs that is $65 online...at the local stores they are approx. $160. Again, plus tax. Our sales tax is close to 10% so it adds up fast!

Um, what else have I bought in the past two weeks since I got my new horse?  A lunging whip for $15 at the local store. 

Brushes and other grooming supplies...$2 for basic hoof pick, $7 for dandy brush, $9 for one of the nicer curries, $5 for mane/tail brush (it's similar to a human brush), $5 for curry glove.

I bought my shampoo and conditioner at Walmart for $5/32oz vs. the feed store's $9-12 per 32oz. 

Fly spray also is much cheaper at Walmart or even the hardware store. 

Bought a Supermask 2 flymask locally for $17.99 but it's $12-ish on Amazon and other online sources.

Etc.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

OP is in the UK, I would guess costs are different than the US.

.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Well I currently keep my horse at home, so that's no cost to me. If I were to board him it would be pasture board ($150 a month) or paddock board ($275 a month) at my trainers' facility, including hay if paddock board, no hay required if pasture.

Jackson gets (currently) one tray of timothy / orchard mix hay a day ($28 a month) and two trays of fodder a day ($20 a month) as he's also on grass, so obviously that price goes up with grain and extra hay in the winter.

He doesn't need shoes, so he's trimmed every six weeks ($35).

He didn't get his teeth done this year (but was checked, $75 farm call) and got his shots ($30) but last year we had a decent sized vet bill ($500).

Not including lessons, training, track, etc. I'd say he's pretty cheap currently :lol: but obviously there's some hidden expenses in there, so you really can't get a general outline.


----------



## Second Chance Sporthorses (Jun 19, 2012)

I live in Northern Va, just outside DC in horse country. Our prices are higher than a most since we have millionaires and Olympians (the O'Connors, Boyd Martin) around here...then there's people like me who make a decent living but to own a horse you need an additional parttime job, hence Second Chance.

Boarding: range $300 (field board) to $700 (full board). I've seen $1k for full board that included a personal groom. 
Vet costs: $500ish for spring/fall shots and dental $400ish.
Farrier: this has a large range, I pay $120 for 4 shoes, but have paid $300 in the past for the same service.
Tack: is the same amount for the country: $1.5k saddle (high, I just bought a M. Toulouse for $800).
Brushes: $100 for everything (including clippers..)
Blankets: $600ish, I have to buy Avery a new set and thats how much the ones I have my eye on will cost me, includes sheet, medium, and heavy.

Lots of unforseen costs, I just shelled out $800 for emergency care when Avery was kicked in the face and was bleeding. I echo buying online if the price is less with shipping than buying in the store. I have a good relantionship with a local tack store and he will give discounts to friends, that's how I got my new saddle for cheap, it's a $1.5k saddle.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

well boarding here in the country is about $400 and the city is $800 
I live in a small town in BC Cloverdale


----------

